

Should I incorporate? How do to it? - chacham15

I read in the YC app that YC prefers companies that are not incorporated. However, this limits the company to not making any revenue. Furthermore, all of the liability rests firmly on the founders. For those two reasons, I want to incorporate. Is there a best way to incorporate that wont cause a multitude of problems if we (hopefully) get into YC? Or should we just wait?
======
blakdawg
You should wait - not because you should worry about YC, but because your
discussion of incorporation reveals that you are a noob with respect to those
topics.

That's OK, you wouldn't expect an expert in tax or corporate law to understand
your field of expertise, and you shouldn't imagine that you're going to
understand their field of expertise by reading arbitrary pages found on the
net, even if you read them very diligently or for a long time.

You should focus on building your business - chances are whatever you do at
this stage will need to be redone at greater expense if you do get outside
investment.

